# billing for PHQ-9



## kaldridge (Jun 28, 2017)

As part of being a PCMH and PCSP we have recently began having our patients (who meet certain criteria) complete a PHQ-9 and the provider reviews the results and refers out if need be. I am trying to find a simple statement/disclaimer to include at the top (or even on a cover sheet) explaining our reason for obtaining this (an estimated 19 million adults are living with depression, etc.) and also to include that there is also a $20 fee for this that will be filed to your insurance. Does anyone already have this before I recreate the wheel? Thanks! Kimberly


----------



## JenniferB7 (Jun 28, 2017)

I have worked with audiology practices that perform the PHQ-9 on specific patients to meet PQRS (now MIPS) requirements.   
I am not sure if that is the same reason you are performing the PHQ-9.  If so, I would be happy to send a statement to you by private message.


----------



## kaldridge (Jul 18, 2017)

We are doing them as part of meeting requirements for our PCMH and PCSP certifications but yes they are also helpful for MIPS. I would be very appreciative if you would send me what information you have. Thanks!


----------



## tuttlek (Feb 23, 2018)

Do any of you have info on actual billing info for 96127. I am wondering on the reimbursement and also the age group. We have been finding mixed reviews and not having much luck finding solid answer. Some say you can bill 96127 from age 12 up until Medicare. Some say age 12-17 and some say 12-21. I am wanting to make sure it's payable and that we have the information correct. The CPT book isn't much help. So if you have any info on ages and what insurances cover it, that would be great.
 Thanks!


----------

